# APH tha died



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

hi all, sorry bout the delay... comp been down. 
I had a PM done on the APH and the cause of death was kidney failure. He had an infection they said, which is likely that contributed to his death. 
just thought should let u no...
Thanks for all the support and advice i had.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sorry that you lost him 

Did they do the skin scrapes on him too to find out what the cause of the facial swelling and scabbing was ?


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> hi all, sorry bout the delay... comp been down.
> I had a PM done on the APH and the cause of death was kidney failure. He had an infection they said, which is likely that contributed to his death.
> just thought should let u no...
> Thanks for all the support and advice i had.


 

what vets did you use in the end for the pm ?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

good for you to post the results up - it wasnt anything infectious was it? hope your other lovely hoggies are ok and sorry to hear about this one


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww RIP little hedgie!


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

It seems unlikely that kidney failure would be the cause of the swelling and scabbing. It may be the final thing that killed him but as you have other hogs, I would investigate further to see if a parasite was present or an infection which THEN meant he stopped eating and drinking, causing his kidneys to shut down eventually.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

happyhogs said:


> It seems unlikely that kidney failure would be the cause of the swelling and scabbing. It may be the final thing that killed him but as you have other hogs, I would investigate further to see if a parasite was present or an infection which THEN meant he stopped eating and drinking, causing his kidneys to shut down eventually.


 

thats exactly what i was thinking just darnt say owt incase i got shot down :blush::lol2:

kindey disease you would eventually see signs of drastic weight loss, drinking all the time an peeing pure water too........also a lil jaundice too 

i still think the swelling an scabs tie in with anaphalactic shock due to an allergic reaction to something 


also i lost a cat due to renal failure.............she passed away in her sleep in no pain her organs just slowly shut down until she went to sleep and never woke up...............there was no siezure or anything


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

well, I hope I don't get shot down....I meant no offence. This lady and her hog went through a lot and the last thing I want to do is cause upset, it's just that if that were me, I would want more answers as renal failure does not explain any of the physical symptoms seen on his face and body and there are other hogs in the house who could be at risk from whatever caused this. Even if it was anaphylaxis (sp??) I'd want to know the likely source of the reaction, just to put my mind at rest.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

happyhogs said:


> well, I hope I don't get shot down....I meant no offence. This lady and her hog went through a lot and the last thing I want to do is cause upset, it's just that if that were me, I would want more answers as renal failure does not explain any of the physical symptoms seen on his face and body and there are other hogs in the house who could be at risk from whatever caused this. Even if it was anaphylaxis (sp??) I'd want to know the likely source of the reaction, just to put my mind at rest.


 
I 100% agree with you on that one...............the pm if thats all it says dosnt explain anything at all


----------



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

as i said in the opening thread, the actual cause of death was kidney failure, but he had an infection also which didn't help matters.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> as i said in the opening thread, the actual cause of death was kidney failure, but he had an infection also which didn't help matters.


 
but if he died from kindney failure then what you explained he was like and doing dosnt fit in.................thats all im trying to say 

i have had an animal die from renal failure an the symptoms were as i described in the other post 

you didnt describe any of them symptoms in him..........you said he wasnt eating or drinking an put pics up of him having a swollen scabby face...........he didnt look from the pics to have had a drastic weight loss either 

the reason of death dosnt fit in with the symptoms you originally gave when you noticed he was ill 

it dosnt make sense to me 

also the fact he fitted on you.............that dosnt fit in with kidney failure too 

the reason i let my cat live her life out...............till death was i asked the vet if she would be i any pain or suffer if i chose not to put to sleep he said NO she will just slip away one day/night in her sleep 

hence me leaving her to live what was left of her life out


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

i had this hedgehog before linda and he was with my other 3 hedgehogs ..which i have had looked at and are clear of any infections ..
just clearing the matter up that he indeed did not get or pass any infection from/to my hogs...
i also have lots of piccys of him the day he went lindas and a couple of when he was there i saw no sign of any facial scabs/scars ect.
i also think the swelling ect was maybe down to a reaction to something


----------



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

All i can go on is what vet has said to me. 
The vet was well recommended to me, and this was what i was told. 
As i stated in the previous thread, i was unsure if it was a fit - i'm no expert, i'm not a vet after all. 

The infection contributed to his death, there was scabs to the face to indictate this.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> All i can go on is what vet has said to me.
> The vet was well recommended to me, and this was what i was told.
> As i stated in the previous thread, i was unsure if it was a fit - i'm no expert, i'm not a vet after all.
> 
> The infection contributed to his death, there was scabs to the face to indictate this.


 

have you got a copy of the pm report you can pm to me or post up 

because im sorry but with what his symtoms where that you described they definately wernt that of kindney infections.............and there is obviously no mention of what the scabs were so they aint done a full pm them if thats the case


----------



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm sorry but i'm not going into more detail. I've had a hedgehog die on me... and when i'm told the reason for death by a qualified vetenarian i will take their word for it. 
My other hogs are fine, they have not 'caught' anything. 

Sorry if this causes offence, but vets are there to be trusted, thats why they're qualified


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> i'm sorry but i'm not going into more detail. I've had a hedgehog die on me... and when i'm told the reason for death by a qualified vetenarian i will take their word for it.
> My other hogs are fine, they have not 'caught' anything.
> 
> Sorry if this causes offence, but vets are there to be trusted, thats why they're qualified


 
Im not offended just puzzled as to why you wouldnt want to share the pm details...............unless you have something to hide 


im not a qualified vet but i know that the symptoms you provided us with originally do not tie in with what your so called qualified vets have stated to you he died of 

you should have it in writing as they provide you with a copy of the pm details usually 

i did say you could pm them to me if you didnt want to post them publically 

but i think that this could help others in the future by knowing and could prevent other hogs of dying 

so i would have no problems in sharing pm results from sick animals should i need to if i knew it may help people in the future from loosing their pets


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^ people are only trying to help and to learn also - there isnt that much know about APH and different hogs react to different things and people are just trying to find out these things - there isnt anyone thats having a go in any sence or way - its really sad that you lost this hoggie and you must be really gutted and who wouldnt be but its really good to share these things so that others can learn - its the same thing with hand rearing hogs too - that seems to be an impossible task at the mo but the more people share their experiences then the more we can all learn and build on things about a species - no-one is saying anything about you causing the hogs death or anything but asking you if the vet knew what caused the infection - for an example some-one has just reported a possible allergic reaction to something others have used with no problems but even if we all learn there is a slight risk in anything then its best to avoid and then we all get better results in the long run with our pets


----------



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

*close thread please*

i have given details (like i said i would), of the Hogs death. 
No need for further discussion, the hog is dead, and the reason for death has been declared. 
can a mod please close the thread.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

emma you beat me to it lol!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> i have given details (like i said i would), of the Hogs death.
> No need for further discussion, the hog is dead, and the reason for death has been declared.
> can a mod please close the thread.


 
but it hasnt at all 


im sorry but seems like you have something to hide you have gone all defensive for no reason 

the questions i have asked have been good valid questions an you have avoided them all


----------



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont like being accused of having something to hide, that is why i am defensive. Dont u think this is hard enough for me. i had my hog die in my hands. i have been told this is the reason for death, and i have it from a vet, not by a forum member. 
I have said how he died, he won't come back 2 life, i dont c how it will help other APH users as he had an infection and kidney failure which was proven by pm and scraping etc. 
I went to the vet to avoid self diagnosing. if u look the previous thread i asked for help because i was uncertain what to believe. 
I can't do any more, i had pm done to make sure wasnt anything my females could contract, and i'm glad it didn't. 
The cause of death is in the 1st post, no matter whether i publish the PM results in my local paper - he stil died of the same thing. 
if u dont wanna take my word for it - fine


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> i dont like being accused of having something to hide, that is why i am defensive. Dont u think this is hard enough for me. i had my hog die in my hands. i have been told this is the reason for death, and i have it from a vet, not by a forum member.
> I have said how he died, he won't come back 2 life, i dont c how it will help other APH users as he had an infection and kidney failure which was proven by pm and scraping etc.
> I went to the vet to avoid self diagnosing. if u look the previous thread i asked for help because i was uncertain what to believe.
> I can't do any more, i had pm done to make sure wasnt anything my females could contract, and i'm glad it didn't.
> ...


 
so what was the infection he was suffering from ? 

what did the scrapes reveal then 

all of the answers to questions i ask will help other hedgehog owners 

if its happened to yours then it can happen to others 

thats why we are interested in the pm results


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> thats exactly what i was thinking just darnt say owt incase i got shot down :blush::lol2:
> 
> kindey disease you would eventually see signs of drastic weight loss, drinking all the time an peeing pure water too........also a lil jaundice too
> 
> ...


i had a cat years ago who started fitting really badly. when i rushed her to my vet and he did tests her kidneys were shutting down . an injection and a load of tablets shocked them into some sort of life. she lived to 18, but she deffo was fitting when the kidneys were shutting down. she was not in pain though and had no other reactions other than the fitting.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lynne said:


> i had a cat years ago who started fitting really badly. when i rushed her to my vet and he did tests her kidneys were shutting down . an injection and a load of tablets shocked them into some sort of life. she lived to 18, but she deffo was fitting when the kidneys were shutting down. she was not in pain though and had no other reactions other than the fitting.


well my tinks never sufferred from any siezures neither did my mums cat either she went the same way though she was 17 when she went 

i wouldnt have let tinks carry on if i knew it could have happened that way an i was assured by the vets who i trust as they have saved many animals lives that belong to me an other people so i have no reason to doubt them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Look the point in me asking the questions about the pm is for other peoples sake 


i know if one of my hedgies died mysteriously i would share it with others and the results of the pm so that then others are warned about the potential infections an virus out there that can kill our animals if ignored an left innoticed 

thats the reason im questioning this not to make anyone look bad to help people in the future thats all


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm not having a go at anyone - I would only like to know what caused the facial problems and infection purely on the basis that I have an APH and am getting another and no-one knows much about things like this and what to avoid etc if anything. I understand that the ultimate cause of death was renal failure and thats really sad and I really do feel for you but any info that you and your vet can provide about disease and disease prevention is of importance and significance and is of no reflection on you at all - recently some-one has used a product thought to be safe on hogs but has had a bad reaction and sharing this info means we can all avoid these things instead of taking a risk no matter how small - I hope you can understand that - same goes for medications used on hogs - there is a difference in opinions on that between vets - if we share what has or hasnt worked then we can be more aware of what works for these beautiful little animals - have some hoggie cuddles with your others


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

animal addict said:


> I'm not having a go at anyone - I would only like to know what caused the facial problems and infection purely on the basis that I have an APH and am getting another and no-one knows much about things like this and what to avoid etc if anything. I understand that the ultimate cause of death was renal failure and thats really sad and I really do feel for you but any info that you and your vet can provide about disease and disease prevention is of importance and significance and is of no reflection on you at all - recently some-one has used a product thought to be safe on hogs but has had a bad reaction and sharing this info means we can all avoid these things instead of taking a risk no matter how small - I hope you can understand that - same goes for medications used on hogs - there is a difference in opinions on that between vets - if we share what has or hasnt worked then we can be more aware of what works for these beautiful little animals - have some hoggie cuddles with your others


 

thats exactly what i was trying to say but worded sooooo much better than i did :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Just to say that CHRONIC renal failure gives the sypmtoms shown by your elderly cats, Emma. ACUTE renal failure does not. It is intensely painful (hence the fit type episodes) and is usually characterised by NOT drinking and NOT urinating. As we have no info as to the type of renal failure the vet has diagnosed, we can't really postulate any further. As for the skin, I don't know.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Just to say that CHRONIC renal failure gives the sypmtoms shown by your elderly cats, Emma. ACUTE renal failure does not. It is intensely painful (hence the fit type episodes) and is usually characterised by NOT drinking and NOT urinating. As we have no info as to the type of renal failure the vet has diagnosed, we can't really postulate any further. As for the skin, I don't know.


 
as i stated it was sever renal failure that mine went through 

but its the skin thing im interested in 

i am a hedgehog owner an any info on any illnesses or medications is always useful as in what to avoid an whats safe as already has been said 

thats only reason im asking all the questions an im so eager to know so im aware of possible dangers down the line


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well i'm considering getting an aph, and if this hedgehog did infact have an allergic reaction to something it has come into contact with i would like to know what, so i can avoid it when i get mine!

I agree with everything that Emma said.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> as i stated it was *sever renal failure* that mine went through
> 
> but its the skin thing im interested in
> 
> ...


Severe isn't the same as acute. I'm not being deliberately picky, it's just an important distinction. Chronic renal failure can be mild or severe, the chronic/acute part is to do with speed of onset rather than the degree. Acute renal failure can be triggered by things like drug interactions or severe systemic disease, so it would be interesting to know why the skin was like that as it is possible (and here I'm only speculating of course) that the renal failure could have been a secondary component to the skin problem, or otherwise related.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm thinking along the same lines. I'm thinking the hedgehog has come into contact with some sort of chemical and it's either ingested it or got into it's blood stream otherwise, affected his skin and knackered up its kidneys?


----------



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> Just to say that CHRONIC renal failure gives the sypmtoms shown by your elderly cats, Emma. ACUTE renal failure does not. It is intensely painful (hence the fit type episodes) and is usually characterised by NOT drinking and NOT urinating. As we have no info as to the type of renal failure the vet has diagnosed, we can't really postulate any further. As for the skin, I don't know.


thanks for that!
as i stated on the other thread, he was not eating or drinking, or moving his bowels or urinating in the last few days. but wenever i tried to c he curled up. etc etc. 
the death was kidney failure, the scabs were caused by infection not allergic reaction. the infection was not contagious (this is proved as my females have been given a clean bill of health, and the previous owner - before linda said that other hogs werent ill) - i think this was said unless i read it wrong.... but the vet could not be 100% sure on the infection, however said was advanced blah blah. 
There was no traces of ringworm. 
I can only go on this. 
This is what i've been told, i can't question it, after all i'm not qualifed like the vet.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Severe isn't the same as acute. I'm not being deliberately picky, it's just an important distinction. Chronic renal failure can be mild or severe, the chronic/acute part is to do with speed of onset rather than the degree. Acute renal failure can be triggered by things like drug interactions or severe systemic disease, so it would be interesting to know why the skin was like that as it is possible (and here I'm only speculating of course) that the renal failure could have been a secondary component to the skin problem, or otherwise related.


 

yeah i know an thats why im not questioning the renal failure im questioning the facial swelling and scabbing as thats the one that dosnt make sense 

im not having a go at the poster about anything 

im just anxious to know what the skin thing was so that other people can avoid it an be cautious especially if it can lead to death


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> thanks for that!
> as i stated on the other thread, he was not eating or drinking, or moving his bowels or urinating in the last few days. but wenever i tried to c he curled up. etc etc.
> the death was kidney failure, the scabs were caused by infection not allergic reaction. the infection was not contagious (this is proved as my females have been given a clean bill of health, and the previous owner - before linda said that other hogs werent ill) - i think this was said unless i read it wrong.... but the vet could not be 100% sure on the infection, however said was advanced blah blah.
> There was no traces of ringworm.
> ...


 
but its the infection that caused the scabbing that we are interested in 

because as debbie said that could have been the reason for the renal failure 

so surely its important that you know what it is an warn others wether its contagious or not 

it could happen to other people an if they notice it then at least they are in with a chance of saving their hog


----------



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> I'm thinking along the same lines. I'm thinking the hedgehog has come into contact with some sort of chemical and it's either ingested it or got into it's blood stream otherwise, affected his skin and knackered up its kidneys?


 
sorry i dont know how u keep ur animals... but i have NO chemicals in reach of a hog, plus they are CAGED animals. I have no chemicals within easy reach, i have a 3 yr old running around, and a very inquisitive pup, chemical reaction is summit it DEF was not. A reaction to washing poweder, as he was sleeping in bedding was a wonder before. but this has been ruled out. 
The rash was infection, if u read the thread it will say that.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

But the infection has to have been caused by something, you don't just get an infection for the sake of it?! I'd want to know the full ins and outs if it was any of my animals, not just the basics.


----------



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

how else can i say it?? scabs caused by a non contagious infection. my other hog are fit and healthy, threrefore it is not contagious. 
he wasn't poisened by chemicals, or have an allergic reaction. 
The PM said infection and kidney failure. 
nothing else!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> sorry i dont know how u keep ur animals... but i have NO chemicals in reach of a hog, plus they are CAGED animals. I have no chemicals within easy reach, i have a 3 yr old running around, and a very inquisitive pup, chemical reaction is summit it DEF was not. A reaction to washing poweder, as he was sleeping in bedding was a wonder before. but this has been ruled out.
> The rash was infection, if u read the thread it will say that.


 
you use mild forms of chemicals all the time...............washing powder..........disinfectant.............bleach...........washing up liquid...........air freshners an many more stuff 


just because some of them are harmless to people dont mean they are animals 

plus some people are allergic to the normal daily chemicals used too


----------



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

*ragmouth*

vet was unsure, it was an underlying thing... had not been known obviously by previous owners. but he'd had it a while, and it had go worse. 
Vet could not be sure how long he'd had it, or what caused it, or even if he'd suffered long etc.
Infections can arise from anything.... a bug, stress, germs from people, or other household pets.
its like saying u dont get a cold for nothing. its called germs. they spread disease.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> how else can i say it?? scabs caused by a non contagious infection. my other hog are fit and healthy, threrefore it is not contagious.
> he wasn't poisened by chemicals, or have an allergic reaction.
> The PM said infection and kidney failure.
> nothing else!!!!


 
No but the pm should have given a name for the infection thats what we are wanting to know 

a name can help we can research the rest ourselves 

i just wanna know as i have hedgehogs an if there is an infection out there that they can get that can kill them then i would like to be aware of it an wat to do should i ever have a hog suffer from it


----------



## miss-stoke1987 (Oct 12, 2008)

i no what ur saying emmaj, but the vet said there was no reaction!!!!!!!!
was infection. so he obviously wasnt allergic 2 the washing powder, or air freshner or even my hairspray


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> vet was unsure, it was an underlying thing... had not been known obviously by previous owners. but he'd had it a while, and it had go worse.
> Vet could not be sure how long he'd had it, or what caused it, or even if he'd suffered long etc.
> Infections can arise from anything.... a bug, stress, germs from people, or other household pets.
> its like saying u dont get a cold for nothing. its called germs. they spread disease.


 
thats what i dont understand though there must be a name for the infection 

even the common cold has a name an the worse version is flu


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

miss-stoke1987 said:


> i no what ur saying emmaj, but the vet said there was no reaction!!!!!!!!
> was infection. so he obviously wasnt allergic 2 the washing powder, or air freshner or even my hairspray


 
so there was no name at all for the infection on the pm results ?


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

Unless the vet has carried out tests it is impossible to say it is not contagious.
Different infections have different incubation periods and therefore any one or all of your hogs maybe infected.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> well my tinks never sufferred from any siezures neither did my mums cat either she went the same way though she was 17 when she went
> 
> i wouldnt have let tinks carry on if i knew it could have happened that way an i was assured by the vets who i trust as they have saved many animals lives that belong to me an other people so i have no reason to doubt them


once the injections and tablets kicked in the fitting stopped immediately. her kidneys were only just shutting down and the jag and tabs sort of kick started them again. but the night it happened she actually fitted her way under a bedroom carpet. we then had to lift it to get her out. i called the vet, who fortunately lived just down the road, at 5am and took her down expecting her to be pts. before the fitting there were no signs anything was wrong. after treatment she was as good as new. he said that toxins building up in her blood had caused the fitting, not the actual kidneys shutting down. sorry emma i just remembered that. it was so long ago. although i would expect the kidneys shutting down would have caused the toxins!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lynne said:


> once the injections and tablets kicked in the fitting stopped immediately. her kidneys were only just shutting down and the jag and tabs sort of kick started them again. but the night it happened she actually fitted her way under a bedroom carpet. we then had to lift it to get her out. i called the vet, who fortunately lived just down the road, at 5am and took her down expecting her to be pts. before the fitting there were no signs anything was wrong. after treatment she was as good as new. he said that toxins building up in her blood had caused the fitting, not the actual kidneys shutting down. sorry emma i just remembered that. it was so long ago. although i would expect the kidneys shutting down would have caused the toxins!!!!


 
yeah i can see that happening mines was cronic so her body basically just shut down and stopped working 

animals sure as hell scare the living day lights out of you at times :bash:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeah i can see that happening mines was cronic so her body basically just shut down and stopped working
> 
> animals sure as hell scare the living day lights out of you at times :bash:


thats true!!!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

An infection in the skin can by caused by a huge number of things. Something a simple as a small scratch or graze could cause that kind of reaction shown on the hedgehogs face if they were to rub or scratch it further. You cant always give a skin infection a name as such as there are often more than one 'bug' found. To identify the specific bug in order to treat the infection you would need to take a swab and get it cultured but this isnt 100% effective in giving an answer and isnt often included in a pm.
Also skin infections usually do not cause death but can be more common and harder to shift in animals which are already compromised.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

loobylou said:


> An infection in the skin can by caused by a huge number of things. Something a simple as a small scratch or graze could cause that kind of reaction shown on the hedgehogs face if they were to rub or scratch it further. You cant always give a skin infection a name as such as there are often more than one 'bug' found. To identify the specific bug in order to treat the infection you would need to take a swab and get it cultured but this isnt 100% effective in giving an answer and isnt often included in a pm.
> *Also skin infections usually do not cause death* but can be more common and harder to shift in animals which are already compromised.


thats the bit i have been finding hard to understand................as this hedgehog is dead


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

just to add when a hedgie gets sick its immune system can be compromised futher thus making way for infections and more serious problems.
So sorry for your loss dirty dozen it is immensly painful when it does happen to you.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

hi not wanting a row or anything as i am friends with you all but why is she being given a hard time? maybe she didnt have a pm as they can cost alot of money, if you dont believe her then dont but its not fair to leave not very nice posts its happened to me in the past and it can be really upsetting 
sorry your hedgy hoggy died if you pm one of the mods they will close the thread for you hun


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

dirty dozen did have a necrosy done but futher tests do cost alot of money.Worth it maybe but these problems are far more common in hedgies than people are willing or led to believe.Especially skin infections.


----------

